# Cruising, oh boy!



## Uptosnuff (Nov 19, 2019)

We just got home from our first ever cruise.  A Bahamas Cruise to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary.  

Goodness

My overall impression from the cruise - one word sums it up.  Excessive
An excessive number of people on board
An excessive amount of food
An excessive amount of drinking

Our  only real port of call was Nassau, Bahamas.  We took a tour around the island and the comparison between the stark living conditions on the island and the living conditions on board that boat were thought provoking to say the least.  Hurricane Dorian didn't really impact Nassau that much, not nearly like the other islands, which is why we were still able to dock there.  It is beautiful, but underneath that beauty is much poverty.  Very eye opening.  The Bahemans were very friendly and welcoming and I enjoyed the stop there very much.

I don't know if cruising is for me.  Overall I enjoyed the experience but I discovered I can really feel that boat move through the water.  The first and last nights were the worst.  Why pay so much for something that makes you feel bad?  I think I will take my vacations by air or on the road.

Glad to be back.


----------



## bingo (Nov 19, 2019)

yeah....guess you were thinking...."get me off this boat"...
glad you got thru it!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 19, 2019)

Ocean cruises don't appeal to me.

I can't afford them
I get seasick and abhor taking drugs  
I can't eat a lot or drink a lot
Am not the party type
Am not the Vegas type
Don't swim and don't like to bake in the sun
Cruise ships get lots of nonavirus or whatever they're called

Now, river cruises appeal to me, but I still can't afford those.  Glad you got it out of your system.  Happy 40th!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> We just got home from our first ever cruise.  A Bahamas Cruise to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary.
> 
> Goodness
> 
> ...


Welcome back and Happy Anniversary, Upto! Cruising never appealed to me. But at least you got away and had the experience.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Nov 19, 2019)

PVC said:


> Ocean cruises don't appeal to me.
> 
> I can't afford them
> I get seasick and abhor taking drugs
> ...



Thanks PVC
The first night on board I felt bad enough that I took Bonine.  After about an hour, it helped but made me very tired and I went to sleep at about 8:30.  My husband (who never gets motion sick) stayed up and walked all over the ship drinking and having a gay old time.  

I really wanted to swim in the pool, but most of the time the ship was rocking so much the water sloshed around too much to even go in it.  Or else it was so cold no one got in.  So the pool was a huge disappointment.  Wasn't able to swim even one time.

Now I did go to the casino which surprised me.  I didn't think I would even go into it but found out you had to, to get to other areas of the ship.  Well, I ended up plunking down $20 and winning $58 and then quit.  I'm not much of a gambler but have to say that was fun.

I also like river cruises.  You can have a fun time on those.


----------



## win231 (Nov 19, 2019)

Consider yourselves lucky that the plumbing on the ship worked.  When it didn't work on other cruises, the whole ship became a floating toilet.  Yeah....how romantic - ankle-deep in.........sloshing around.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 19, 2019)

@Uptosnuff -  Look at this way, even though it was a disappointment, it will be a memorable 40th celebration.  LOL  Can I have your $38 profit?


----------



## Uptosnuff (Nov 19, 2019)

win231 said:


> Consider yourselves lucky that the plumbing on the ship worked.  When it didn't work on other cruises, the whole ship became a floating toilet.  Yeah....how romantic - ankle-deep in.........sloshing around.



Yuk!  I'm glad I didn't know about that before I went on mine.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy 40th. That’s quite the milestone.
Cruises aren’t for me either. Too many people. Too much booze. Too much food. No way of escape.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Nov 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Happy 40th. That’s quite the milestone.
> Cruises aren’t for me either. Too many people. Too much booze. Too much food. No way of escape. View attachment 81832




Thanks Keesha.  Yes, you're right. No way of escaping.  You are pretty much a captive for the duration.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 19, 2019)

https://time.com/5266833/carnival-cruise-flood/


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy anniversary. We took one cruise to Alaska. Enjoyed it for awhile but got a bit bored. We won't do it again. We enjoyed the cross country drive to get to the port much better than the cruise itself.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 19, 2019)

Happy Anniversary! 

Have never wanted to cruise until I learned of Viking Ocean Cruises which carries about half the passengers of a comparable sized ship and has a focus on the history and culture of the area.   They're pricey, but I really want to go on a Baltic Sea one some day. 

https://www.vikingcruises.com/oceans/video/why-viking/play.html?id=70335


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 19, 2019)

We have been on 18 cruises totaling something like 170 days.  We travel on Princess exclusively.  Cruising is, without a doubt, the biggest bang for the travel buck.  However, Carnival is pretty much the Walmart of cruise lines. Their prices are the cheapest and so they tend to draw the younger party crowd, especially on the short 5-7 day cruises to the Bahamas.  Longer and more expensive cruises generally appeal to seniors.

Opunohu Bay, Moorea


----------



## Uptosnuff (Nov 19, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> We have been on 18 cruises totaling something like 170 days.  We travel on Princess exclusively.  Cruising is, without a doubt, the biggest bang for the travel buck.  However, Carnival is pretty much the Walmart of cruise lines. Their prices are the cheapest and so they tend to draw the younger party crowd, especially on the short 5-7 day cruises to the Bahamas.  Longer and more expensive cruises generally appeal to seniors.
> 
> Opunohu Bay, Moorea
> View attachment 81838




Hmmm, interesting.  We did not cruise on Carnival, we chose Norweigen.  A cruise for mainly seniors might be appealing.  Aren't there also cruises for adults only?  Frankly I'm past the age where watching screaming kids having tantrums is how I want to spend my vacation.

The only thing is, if I felt the motion so much on just a 4 day cruise, wouldn't it be worse on a longer voyage?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 19, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> Hmmm, interesting.  We did not cruise on Carnival, we chose Norweigen.  A cruise for mainly seniors might be appealing.  Aren't there also cruises for adults only?  Frankly I'm past the age where watching screaming kids having tantrums is how I want to spend my vacation.
> 
> The only thing is, if I felt the motion so much on just a 4 day cruise, wouldn't it be worse on a longer voyage?



Eighteen is the minimum age for Viking Ocean Cruises.   As for the motion, I've read that the location of your stateroom can mitigate it.  @Nautilus probably knows the specifics about that.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 19, 2019)

I want to go on this one, anybody want to donate?   

https://www.vikingcruises.com/ocean...tic-fjords-vibrant-cities/index.html#noscroll


----------



## Catlady (Nov 19, 2019)

Some hints for seasickness
https://www.cruisecritic.com/articles.cfm?ID=48


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 19, 2019)

There's a trick to it.  If you select an interior stateroom in the center of the ship on deck 8 or 9, you'll be as close to the center of the ship as you can get.  The bow and stern may rise and fall but the center moves very little in comparison.  The motion is caused by the height of the waves.  It just depends on the weather.  We've never experienced screaming kids issues, drunks or fights. 

When I was a kid, I used to watch Gardner Mckay in James A. Michener's "Adventures In Paridise."  That's when I made up my mind to go to Tahiti some day.  Been there seven times!  They just keep making me offers I can't refuse!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 19, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> Thanks Keesha.  Yes, you're right. No way of escaping.  You are pretty much a captive for the duration.


You’re welcome Uptosnuff.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 19, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> We have been on 18 cruises totaling something like 170 days.  We travel on Princess exclusively.  Cruising is, without a doubt, the biggest bang for the travel buck.  However, Carnival is pretty much the Walmart of cruise lines. Their prices are the cheapest and so they tend to draw the younger party crowd, especially on the short 5-7 day cruises to the Bahamas.  Longer and more expensive cruises generally appeal to seniors.
> 
> Opunohu Bay, Moorea
> View attachment 81838



Hubby and I are about to go on a Princess cruise in early December. The ship is bigger than we usually sail in but we have found Princess suits us very well. This one is just for a week and will visit some Pacific Islands but the attraction is that it is a film festival cruise. We have never attended something like a film festival in Sydney for a number of reasons but having one on board means we don't have to make bookings and travel to theatres to take part. This will be our second film festival cruise. Last year we sailed around Tasmania and saw some very interesting movies. Each film was introduced by someone from the Sydney Film Festival and there was time to discuss the film afterwards with other passengers if we so desired, but we gave this a miss.

We always sign in for fine dining in one of the dining rooms which means we don't see much gluttony or drunkenness either. Still, whenever we have chosen to eat at the bistro most people have been very nice to talk to and very few passengers were selfish or inconsiderate.


----------



## Duster (Nov 19, 2019)

I love cruising, I've been on 7 in the Caribbean.  We're destination cruisers~the ship is our transportation, hotel, and restaurant.  We've been to some wonderful places and done some interesting things through the years.  Cruising with friends is the best.  We've been on Carnival, NCL, and Princess. All had their pluses and minuses. 
We went on a cruise in early May one year, after spring breaks were over, hoping to avoid other people's bratty children.  I say that because too many people go free range parenting while cruising.  Anyway on our May cruise we found out just after leaving port, that we had 2 high school senior trips aboard.  AHHH Wild Teenagers everywhere!  They were actually very well behaved and we all had a wonderful cruise.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 19, 2019)

G'day, Warrigal:  You Aussies are lucky being fairly close to Polynesia...a least a lot closer than South Carolina.  We did a TransPac cruise two years ago...started in Sydney, stayed the first three days at the Novotel in Darling Harbor.  That's one expensive area!  We've never done a film cruise...might be fun.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 19, 2019)

Australians love cruising and travel in general.

The Harbour area is expensive. There are cheaper hotels not far away.
It all depends on whether you want up market accommodation or extra cash for sight seeing.

I live in an outer suburb of Sydney but I love the Opera House and the Harbour.
My heart sings every time we come back, whether it is by ship or by plane.


----------



## jujube (Nov 19, 2019)

I love cruising.  What's not to love?  Lots of food, shows, just getting to sit and watch the ocean, someone cleans my room every day and makes my bed and leaves me fresh towels and a chocolate on my pillow. Interesting ports to visit.  

Every time I hear someone complain about the food on a cruise, I have to laugh.  When I don't have to shop for it, lug it home, put it away, cook it and clean up after it, it's a day in paradise for me.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 19, 2019)

Only been on one cruise courtesy of our boss at the time. Would love to go on the Viking  or NCL line as they sound better than the Carnival one we took. Hey, it was free and a bonus for a job well done. The boss could write it off and none of us had ever been on one. We had a great time as the only requirement we had was to have dinner together each night so it could be written off as a business expense.  He paid for everything and I think all of our employees were glad to have all of us gone for a week.  Enjoyed it and would go again.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Nov 20, 2019)

We love to cruise, but for sure it's not for everybody. We like that you get on the hotel - it takes you places and someone else does all the cooking and cleaning. We've done mostly the Caribbean and the ports don't mean that much any more. Some of the best times on the ship are when everyone else is off. We're not big party or drinking people. We like the shows and trivia games. Mostly though, we take a stack of books, camp out in a quiet spot on a deck and relax, read and watch the ocean go by. The motion doesn't bother me at all. The wife starts taking one Bonine a day the day before embarkation and she has no problems either. We started on Carnival for a couple of cruises, moved up to Royal Caribbean, until last year when we switched to Princess. We're officially retiring in January (hence my interest in this forum) and are budgeting for one or two cruises a year for as long as we are able.


----------



## oldman (Nov 21, 2019)

I flew for 33 years and loved every day of it, but I know that it's a different story back in coach. This is why I encourage my friends to get an airline credit card and use it for everything that they are able to, so that they can add up points and then cash them in to get a first class ticket, preferably to an international destination. Once they do that, I am sure that they will be hooked. 

The last person to do that actually bought me a bottle of Canadian Club, which is my preferred brand of sipping whiskey. My friend's wife said that she was overwhelmed with the treatment that she received. Since at least last year, they are saving their points for a free first class trip to Spain. They figure that by Christmas of this year they will have enough. They set up auto pay with their bank using their United card.


----------



## charry (Nov 21, 2019)

ive never fancied a cruise...my worse nightmare, being surrounded by all those people...i think i would jump ship ...


----------



## Uptosnuff (Nov 21, 2019)

oldman said:


> I flew for 33 years and loved every day of it, but I know that it's a different story back in coach. This is why I encourage my friends to get an airline credit card and use it for everything that they are able to, so that they can add up points and then cash them in to get a first class ticket, preferably to an international destination. Once they do that, I am sure that they will be hooked.
> 
> The last person to do that actually bought me a bottle of Canadian Club, which is my preferred brand of sipping whiskey. My friend's wife said that she was overwhelmed with the treatment that she received. Since at least last year, they are saving their points for a free first class trip to Spain. They figure that by Christmas of this year they will have enough. They set up auto pay with their bank using their United card.



I think that sounds like a good idea, but I thought the airlines were cutting way back on that type of program and the frequent flyer miles.  I've read where you might as well not even bother anymore with these types of airline programs because of all the rules and restrictions they put on now.  Do all the airlines have credit cards?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 21, 2019)

My wife will not fly over water or cruise on the water..Fine with me..


----------



## oldman (Nov 21, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> I think that sounds like a good idea, but I thought the airlines were cutting way back on that type of program and the frequent flyer miles.  I've read where you might as well not even bother anymore with these types of airline programs because of all the rules and restrictions they put on now.  Do all the airlines have credit cards?


Not sure how many airlines have cards, but I do know United promotes their card pretty heavily as does; American, Delta and Southwest. I get free domestic travel, so I use my points to upgrade to first class. We pay all of our bills with our card and then pay the bill when it comes in at the end of the month. Points, or miles, pile up quickly. I haven’t heard of airline cards being done away with. Southwest has no black out dates with their card.


----------



## charry (Nov 23, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> My wife will not fly over water or cruise on the water..Fine with me..




so .no holidays for you then 
has she a phobia of water ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2019)

charry said:


> has she a phobia of water ?


Fear..


----------



## charry (Nov 23, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Fear..




what about tap water ken ...?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2019)

charry said:


> what about tap water ken ...?


No, but she does not wash her hair in the shower or get her face wet..She does not go in a pool..She also will not walk barefoot!! Anywhere!!!


----------



## oldman (Nov 23, 2019)

Ken——-Back in the late 80’s, I had been flying over land and decided it was time for a change. I really had no desire to fly international routes, but I thought maybe Hawaii would be fun and having a plane full of passengers flying there would also be exciting as I would be part of their Hawaii experience. After doing my time in the sims (simulators), I was ready to take my qualification test on the Boeing 747 and if I passed, I would’ve flying from Chicago O’Hare to Honolulu or Lihue in Kauai.

On my first flight from O’Hare to Honolulu, I flew over the Pacific Ocean for about 6 hours. It was a beautiful sight to see, especially when I saw so many small islands in the Pacific that I never knew existed. 

After I had been flying that route for about ten months, we had a female passenger that totally freaked out because she thought for sure that we would crash into the Pacific and she would drown because she didn’t know how to swim. I mean she really was a mess. When we arrived in Honolulu, we had called ahead and had her transported to the hospital. I always wondered how she made it home.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 24, 2019)

We took the grands on a Carnival cruise the summer before last. It was fun in many respects, but crowded and noisy, and I hated the buffet. But then DH and I took a Viking ocean cruise last summer. It was hands down fabulous. Of course, we paid a lot more for that fabulousness, but it was great. We're taking another one for sure. Viking is all about service and comfort.


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2019)

I remember back in my early days of flying, I was asked by my supervisor if I would like to earn some extra money by flying a tour group from Ft. Lauderdale to Boston. I accepted almost immediately. From Boston, they were going to be taken to somewhere in Canada, which was their beginning point.

The group had been on a week long cruise. I can’t remember the name of the tour company or cruise line. I believe I had about a hundred passengers onboard. We had taken off on time for our planned three hour flight to Boston Logan and we were flying a Boeing 737. 

We had only been in the air for about an hour when the Purser calls the cockpit and tells us that she has several sick people throwing up. I asked her how her and the other Flight Attendants (F/A) were doing. She said they were all OK. At that point, I told her to keep us informed. Meanwhile, I started thinking whether to divert or head to the closest airport. I decided to land in Charleston, SC.

In less than 15 minutes later, the Purser calls again. She tells us that half the passengers are ill. I told her to prepare the cabin for landing; that we will be in Charleston in about 20 minutes. The F/O called Jacksonville and explained the situation and asked for vectors to Charleston.

After some of the passengers were examined, it was determined that they all ate tainted shrimp just before leaving the ship in Ft. Lauderdale. 
And that’s my cruise story.


----------

